# Barrel Racer and Rodeo Helmets opinion?



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Personally, I don't wear one (I do speed events and the fun classes), but kudos to anyone that does. It doesn't hurt anything. 
There's no reason to be self conscious about wearing one. Then again though, I might be self conscious if I rode english and didn't wear one too, I guess, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I don't wear one unless I'm on a green horse or showing dressage. For the ones that wear them, that's great! However, I don't think they should be mandatory and helmet wearing folks shouldn't feel out of place wearing them, either!


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

My kids and the kids I work with barrel race and they wear helmets, when I used to barrel race I wore a helmet. We are in the minority though, last night at our local speed show out of about 20 kids 5 had helmets on, two of the kids ride with me.

One of the kids who around 6yo fell off this 16+hand horse, thank goodness he was alright but, I do wish he had been wearing a helmet because those things happen. There is no reason to feel self conscious about wearing one.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I really, really wish all riders would wear helmets. I showed western pleasure with a helmet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sorral3 (Jun 7, 2013)

Christopher Reeves was wearing a helmet....

for adults with fully formed skulls I think should not worry. Kids I think should. Most folks I see come off a horse hurt their back or neck. I guess I am lucky, the only time I have been hurt was a foot hung up in a stirrup and pulled a bunch of groin muscles. I have come off a few times (who hasn't) but I honestly think my martial arts training has saved me....learning how to fall.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I know that people like to say, "You're stupid for not wearing a helmet" (I hear it often at low level races) but honestly, it is a personal choice.

I will wear a helmet if I feel I am unsafe, like on a horse I know is pretty rank or something. Thankfully I don't get many like that. I do not wear a helmet often and I definitely do not barrel race with one. I like to be traditional and have my cowboy hat. I feel claustrophobic in a helmet.


----------



## bauchtanz (Oct 14, 2013)

I think that a helmet doesn't lend itself well to the cowboy / cowgirl / outlaw / bad *** culture of rodeos and western horse world. After all - to get on a horse let alone race it around takes guts. I LOVE LOVE LOVE that 4H requires it. i wish the smaller saddle clubs would for 18 and under. At the show this weekend there were 75 people riding, less than 10 were wearing helmets. Only one adult other than myself, and 2 of the kids were mine.

I argue with my 8 year old all the time about helmets. Esp since my trainers daughter refuses to wear one, and mom doesn't enforce the rule, my daughter feels she should be exempt. Granted, other child is better rider, however, she had a nasty fall just a week ago. no helmet.

as a person who accidently slipped off my daughter's pony while riding and horsing around bareback - I was really glad I was wearing the helmet when I went thud!

To the people who say it is all back and neck injuries, look at stats. Mostly head injuries actually. And those are the ones that kill you.

I feel it is a new concept for the western world and hopefully it will catch on and make small strides.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Not wearing helmets in western is largely about image. You should never feel bad wearing one. 

In all the local shows/play days I've been to, under 18 was required to wear a helmet whenever they were on a horse. I think that's perfectly reasonable and would probably require it in my barn, even though I didn't always follow that rule myself and almost never wear one now.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

If you don't tell me I'm stupid for not wearing a helmet, I won't tell you that you look funny wearing one. 

In all seriousness I feel that it should be embraced as a personal choice.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

It is a personal choice. I won't look down on anyone for _not_ wearing one, just as I expect not to be looked down upon for choosing to wear one. 

I took Red to a few amateur rodeos this year, sporting my helmet. I didn't pay super close attention, but I am pretty sure I was the only person there at those rodeos with a helmet on. (And I really don't care anyway.) It's become such a norm for me that I honestly don't even realize I have it on. To me, if I can possibly save my head from some damage, I'm going to do it.



sorral3 said:


> Christopher Reeves was wearing a helmet....


And his brain is intact, isn't it?

Christopher Reeves suffered spinal cord damage. Unless you are wearing some sort of neck brace, a helmet and/or vest is not going to stop your neck from bending in a direction it shouldn't.

He probably would be dead if it weren't for his helmet. 

I don't think anyone is or has said that a helmet will 100% prevent any injury, because that's just not logical or realistic. 

I had a grade 3 concussion in 2005 when my 3-year-old filly tripped at a lope and rolled over me. I was wearing my helmet. I am very, very glad I was wearing it because I may have had brain damage without it. 

That's perfectly fine if you personally do not want to wear one. I don't care if you don't wear one and that is your choice. But don't try to downgrade the safety benefits it can provide.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

I will say what I always say about helmets, they don't make you "safe" they only make you "safer". 
You want to be "safe" stay away from horses. 
If 4H or a saddle clubs or boarding barns wants to make everyone wear a helmet good for them that's their right its their sand box their rules. If you don't like the rules work to change them (good luck with that) or find a new sand box. 
If you personally want to wear a helmet good for you. I am 39 years old I chose not to wear a helmet good for me. I don't think less of someone who wears a helmet and I hope others don't think less of me for not wearing a helmet.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Trusty Rusty said:


> Whats your opinion on the helmets at rodeos or other western events?


If you want to wear one, do. If you are required to wear one, do. If you don't want to wear one and are not required to wear one, don't. If you want to disparge a person based on their choice, be prepared for the same in return.


----------



## Aes77 (Aug 6, 2014)

We were on a trail ride this weekend and the horses hit a hive of bees. One horse got stung and bucked. Her rider, an adult, came off. The horse in front of that horse kicked out at the same time and kicked her in the head. She was wearing a helmet. She ended up with a concussion and 5 staples. We had her helicoptered out to the nearest hospital. She will be fine. The doctors were very clear that her helmet had saved her life.

My own has saved my life twice. I never ride without one.

I once was watching a team cattle penning where the horse collapsed from an aortic aneurysm, dead. Rider hit her head hard, no helmet. She's alive but was in a coma and suffered brain damage. Took her a year to recuperate, she rides again but WITH a helmet. 

I can't tell you how many times I've seen a helmet save someone from what could have been a hugely detrimental injury.

I do think it's stupid to ride without one. But it's your noggin, you want to crack your skull go ahead. 

Personally I love my family/child and I think it is irresponsible for me to ride without taking such a simple, inexpensive safety precaution.

My two cents.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

oK..... I hear the Christopher Reeve argument all the time when it comes to helmets, and pro helmet people ALWAYS say, "well he is still alive". Im not going to lie, thats no life. I think given the opportunity, for myself and my families sake, Id rather be dead.

Jim


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

my head my choice i have yet to find a helmet that i actually like and to be honest don't really care enough to spend a ton of money buying all these helmets that may or may not fit right etc no thanks. If you judge me thats fine i don't care. Ive hurt my knees wrist elbow etc more then i have ever hit my head. And sure freak accidents happen but are you going to wear a helmet in the car? cause freak accidents happen there putting tons of people in comas and with brain damage as well an no seat belt will stop a head from smacking a window hard.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^It's your head/your choice assuming you're not planning to compete in certain disciplines.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

i plan to barrel race and wether that be with or without a helmet that is my choice. Nobody else has a right to tell me what i should or shouldn't do with my head period. As a minor yes and i wore them every time i rode and went through several brands/sizes makes etc never found one i liked and dont want to throw thousands out buying every type of helmet out there which is again my choice.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^You're missing what I'm saying.

Some organizations or disciplines as a whole require a helmet. Wear one, or don't compete. It wasn't a jab at you, no one is arguing that you can't do whatever you want, it was a general comment.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

jimmyp said:


> I hear the Christopher Reeve argument all the time when it comes to helmets, and pro helmet people ALWAYS say, "well he is still alive". Im not going to lie, thats no life. I think given the opportunity, for myself and my families sake, Id rather be dead.


And people who are against helmets always say what you just said. :wink:


It's possible that Christopher Reeves_ wouldn't_ be dead, even if he had not been wearing a helmet for his accident.

Maybe his basic life functions would work (breathing, heart beating, etc) but maybe he would have had such brain damage that he would just be a living "vegetable". Would _that_ be a life?

Or would it be better that you still had normal brain function because of your helmet (most likely), like he does have?

Now I'm just playing devil's advocate with those questions, because it's impossible to know what could or couldn't happen if or if not someone had a helmet on. But don't assume you'd be DEAD if you don't wear a helmet, because that might not be the case. You just might be hurt worse. It's possible.

You might personally consider the way he now has to live as "no life" but _you cannot speak for others_. Maybe Christopher Reeve and his family are counting their lucky stars he is alive and feel blessed to still have him. Maybe he wishes he had died instead. Who knows. I'm not him and I'm not his family so I have no clue how he feels about it. 

It is completely *your choice* to wear a helmet or not wear a helmet. Yes, you may decide that would be "no life" for you and thus you choose not to wear a helmet. That's fine with me. That's your choice. But to others (and myself), still having brain function (even if your body doesn't work) would be a blessing. So I wear one.

Again, no one is saying that a helmet is going to prevent you from injury. That's just not true. But it might lessen it. So I wear one.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Then i am missing the point for the comment towards me if it was a general statement. I am sure I mentioned that when it was required I wore one but now it is not so I dont.


----------



## Whisper16 (May 14, 2013)

Fallon Taylor wore a helmet last night running barrels at the National Finals Rodeo. Perceptions are changing, but it is a personal decision. I enjoy the freedom of no helmet, but it's hard to justify making my daughter wear one if I don't.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

A buddy pointed out that the chica wearing a helmet on her barrel run did not wear one during her lap around the arena at high speed. Her honey doesn't wear one, either. And, she has a nice sponsorship from the helmet company. 

Do what you want. 

Um... might want to put the "Christopher Reeves" argument to rest. He passed away some time ago. Septic infection secondary to pressure ulcers. RIP.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you Boots. I'm reading through these replies thinking, ummm, did I miss something here? Christopher Reeves passed away 10 years ago. And his wife died shortly after. No helmet involved with either death. :/

Helmets are a personal choice. If you make them a habit with your kids from the start, it's not that big of a deal for them. I live in the heart of rodeo country just north of Dallas, TX and helmets are complete taboo around here. However, I choose to wear one because I expect my girls to, and it may not prevent me or them from injury but it sure won't cause one. We went on a 200 man trail ride just this past weekend, and these pictures pretty much tell it all. We're the three in the lower left corner. See all the cowboy hats? LOL! I did hear one cowboy tell my 10 year old that if ANYONE on this ride made fun of her, she was to tell him personally and he would take care of the situation. So even old timer cowboys are in support of helmets. But as is their right, they simply choose not to wear one. No hard feelings either way. I thought it was sweet he spoke up and encouraged my daughter for wearing hers.  And I don't know about the Fallon Taylor thing. Up until now, I've never seen her wear a helmet. I'm leaning towards publicity stunt. We'll see if she sticks to it. I'm thinking not.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

boots said:


> And, she has a nice sponsorship from the helmet company.


Who exactly is sponsoring her?

The "Ranch Dress'n" helmets she's been wearing is her own clothing line.





mammakatja said:


> And I don't know about the Fallon Taylor thing. Up until now, I've never seen her wear a helmet. I'm leaning towards publicity stunt. We'll see if she sticks to it. I'm thinking not.


Publicity stunt or not, she is wearing one at the National Finals Rodeo that is watched by millions every year. I'm quite happy to see someone wearing one at the NFR for that kind of "helmet" exposure. 

Plus Diamonds and Dirt is donating $100 to the k9s4kids program, for each night and for each contestant that wears a helmet. Fallon has also agreed to match their donation to the cause. 

Now it would have been_ something_ if ALL 15 barrel racers wore a helmet for each of the 10 rounds. That would have been $15,000 for k9s4kids!!!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Now that kind of publicity stunt I like. I didn't realize they were doing this. It would be cool to see more helmets in speed events. They're a part of just about any other sport.


----------

